# Taster mit Kontrollleuchte an SPS richtig anschließen



## cold1ce (31 Januar 2016)

Hallo liebes SPS-Forum!

Bin ein Frischling beim Thema SPS und will eine einfache Lichtsteuerung mit einer Siemens Logo 230Rco 0BA6 bauen.

Ich habe an Eingang 1 einen Taster und an Ausgang 1 eine Lampe. Im Logo Soft Comfort Programm habe ich nun die Schaltung programmiert, es funktioniert soweit alles. 
Bei Betätigung des Schalters löst ein Stromstoßrelais im Programm aus, und die Lampe geht an, bei erneutem betätigen geht die Lampe wieder aus.

Nun mein Problem:

Der Taster hat eine zusätzliche Kontrolleuchte mit seperaten Anschlüssen. Ich will das diese Kontrolleuchte leuchtet sobald auch die Lampe am Ausgang an ist. 

Wenn ich aber die Leuchte mit dem Taster verbinde leuchtet die Kontrollleuchte natürlich nur wenn der Taster eingedrückt ist, da ja nur dann Strom fließt. 
Muss ich jetzt einen extra Ausgang an der SPS nur für die Kontrollleuchte belegen? Oder gibt es einen anderen Weg wie man das normalerweise anzuschließen hat? Oder schließt man die Kontrolleuchte direkt am gleichen SPS-Ausgang an? 

Wie ihr seht bin ich ein Neuling, also bitte zerreist mich nicht gleich in der Luft 

Hier noch ein Bild des (außeinandergebauten) Tasters:


Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten!

Liebe Grüße
cold1ce


----------



## PN/DP (31 Januar 2016)

Ist Dir schon aufgefallen, daß auf der LED-Fassung der Taster-Leuchte "24VAC" steht?
Diese Lampe solltest Du mit 24VAC schalten (oder eventuell auch mit 24VDC möglich). Da dies hochwahrscheinlich nicht die selbe Spannung ist wie von Deinem LOGO-Ausgangsrelais geschaltet wird, kannst Du die Lampe auch nicht direkt mit dem selben LOGO-Ausgang schalten. Also
- entweder einen weiteren LOGO-Ausgang nehmen, welcher 24V schaltet
- oder am LOGO-Ausgang ein Relais mit mehreren Schließer- (oder Wechsler-) Kontakten anschließen
- oder die LED gegen eine LED oder Lampe austauschen mit der selben Spannung wie Deine Lampe, dann kann die Taster-Leuchte direkt parallel zur Lampe angeschlossen werden.

Harald


----------



## cold1ce (31 Januar 2016)

Hey Harald,

danke für deine super schnelle Antwort.

Dass  die Lampe nur 24V verträgt ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen weil auf  der gelben Lampenfassung "max. 250V/2W" stand. Es geht übrigens 24VDC und  AC.

Ein weiterer Logo-Ausgang kommt nicht in Frage, da ich von meinen 12 Stück schon 11 belegt habe.

Die  Kontrollleuchte gegen eine 230V Birne austauschen und in Reihe mit der  Lampe schalten hört sich gut an, aber wenn die Kontrolleuchte ausfällt  ist ja auch die Lampe am Ausgang aus oder? Aber das kann man dann ja  glaub auch so anschließen dass die Lampe trotz Ausfall der  Kontrolleuchte brennt.

Die Variante mit "am LOGO-Ausgang ein  Relais mit mehreren Schließer- (oder Wechsler-) Kontakten anschließen"  kapiere ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz, bin nicht aus dem Elektro  Bereich.


Findest du die Kontrolleuchte parallel schalten ist eine gängige Methode und soweit unbedenklich? Würde es nämlich dann so machen!

Liebe Grüße
cold1ce


----------



## hucki (31 Januar 2016)

cold1ce schrieb:


> Die  Kontrollleuchte gegen eine 230V Birne austauschen und in Reihe mit der  Lampe schalten


Nicht in Reihe, sondern parallel!




cold1ce schrieb:


> Die Variante mit "am LOGO-Ausgang ein  Relais mit mehreren Schließer- (oder Wechsler-) Kontakten anschließen"  kapiere ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz, bin nicht aus dem Elektro  Bereich.
> 
> Findest du die Kontrolleuchte parallel schalten ist eine gängige Methode und soweit unbedenklich? Würde es nämlich dann so machen!


Du weißt schon, dass Du als Nichtfachmann die Finger von den lebensgefährlichen Spannungen zu lassen hast?


----------



## cold1ce (31 Januar 2016)

hucki schrieb:


> Nicht in Reihe, sondern parallel!



Sorry, das meinte ich. Hab mich vertippt/vertan.




hucki schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass Du als Nichtfachmann die Finger von den lebensgefährlichen Spannungen zu lassen hast?



Mir ist bewusst, dass solche Spannungen immer lebensgefährlich sind, und diese Steuerung wird auch niemals irgendwo öffentlich zugänglich sein oder so. Ich experimentiere nur für mich privat aus Spaß und um ehrlich zu sein bin ich selbst Schuld wenn ich mich damit ernsthaft verletze, aber das sollte bei sowas klar sein.


Hier mein "Schaltplan". Würde das so passen?






Liebe Grüße
cold1ce


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (1 Februar 2016)

Wie oben schon beschrieben dir LED deiner Kontrolllampe parallel zu der Lampe am Ausgang anschließen. Heißt den einen Draht an die Sps und den anderen (denke mal 230v AC) an den Neutralleiter. Deine Zeichnung ist für dich wahrscheinlich logisch aber aus technischer Sicht leider komplett falsch und unverständlich. Nach dieser Zeichnung würde deine Kontrolle Lampe nie leuchten da sie mit beiden Kontakten an der selben Leitung angeschlossen ist. Schließ sie einfach so an wie die andere und es klappt. Dann gibt es auch kein Problem wenn eine der beiden mal ausfällt, das tangiert die andere nicht. Aber um nochmal den Rat von Hucki aufzugreifen. Du solltest dir jemanden dazu holen der sich damit auskennt. Es geht ja nicht nur die Gefahr des elektrischen Schlages von der Sache aus sondern du kannst Geräte zerstören oder es kommt zu einem Brand. Und dann ist es vorbei mit "bin ICH selber schuld". Ist nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Boxy (1 Februar 2016)

Oder man schält ein Hilfsschütz und nutzt den Hilfskontakt für die Anzeige des Zustandes.
Somit könnte man auch nur 24V an den Schalter führen.


----------



## winnman (1 Februar 2016)

meist ist es jedoch besser die Meldelampe direkt auf einen separaten Ausgang zu legen weil man dann durch verschiedene Zustände (Dauerleuchten, schnelles Blinken, langsames Blinken, . . ) einfach verschiedene Zustände anzeigen kann.


----------



## PN/DP (1 Februar 2016)

... oder Lampentest der Kontrollleuchten.

Harald


----------

